
Ask HN: Have you ever taken a break from coding? - maps7
My current role has me doing no coding at the moment. I want to get a new role that has more coding but I feel like I&#x27;ve been away from the detail of it for a long time. I still do a bit at home but not as much as I would like.
======
sharemywin
Depends on your skills and how much money your looking to make.

~~~
maps7
I'd be happy with market rate. I'm not in the US so salaries are much more
modest where I am but there's also less jobs.

